# Unsure how to proceed with various options



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I could use some input. I have a Benq W1070 that I would like to calibrate. First of all, I have a small budget. I have around $100, possibly $150 if it's worthwhile. I do however currently have a Spyder 4 Pro. So I'm trying to decide between my options.

1) Upgrade the Spyder 4 Pro to an Elite for $99 and get access to datacolor's projector calibration that comes with the Elite software. I use the Spyder for calibrating my PC monitor for photography. *****Ok, so scratch spyder4 elite. I forgot that it is a software calibration and it doesn't help with making manual adjustments.*****

2) Get the Chromapure basic version for $99, but that doesn't appear to include any color calibration

3) Get the CalMan tutorial bundle for $149, doesn't seem worth it...

4) Figure out how to use HCFR

5) Calibration disk (disney wow, S&M HD, etc)

I'm at a point in life that I don't have the time to invest in learning how to do a very detailed calibration. So, I'd be ok with something even half way decent. Not being lazy, just honest. Any input would be greatly appreciated!

After more research, I think I'm going to go with the Spear and Munsil blu ray. I'm going to download HCFR and start messing around to try and get a decent idea of how it works. I've looked at some guides, but most of them are 5+ years old. I haven't found any updated ones yet.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you've made the right decision. :T


----------

